# yellowing leaves help me please



## evz355 (Sep 8, 2009)

hey all got a fast developing problem. my leaves are going yellow from the bottom up even on the young shots they are going yellow from the bottom up. she is mango strain from nl she is in veg 6 weeks old she has been transplanted into full organic potting soil because the soil it was in had a slow release fert and she was  getting killed by to much nutes. i feed every third watering using the stuff that is pictured and i have only just taken 4 clones from her but this prob has been developing for about 3 weeks.she gets watered with rain water which i adjust ph to 6.7 using a few drops of white vinegar. what do use think the problem is.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 8, 2009)

Could be too much nutes left from old soil.

But, looks to me like nutrient lockout. I would PH a tad higher. Like 6.2, but that me


----------



## framingman001 (Sep 8, 2009)

to me it looks like your soil.
from the pictures it looks like it has alot of wood or bark in it.(not good)
i would say transplant in a good soil. you could also check your p.h. in your run off to be sure if its the soil.      I did the same thing once, bought a cheap bag of organic choice soil, not good for mj.
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks like it's lacking the nitrogen that it needs right now, and the food you are feeding has nitrogen in it, so either you aren't feeding it enough of the food, or you have 'locked out' the plants ability to take in the food from the roots, like the kushman said.  So if you check the ph of your run off after your next watering and it's ok, give it more food!

how much of the food you pictured are you giving and how often, and in what sized pot of dirt.  If you don't have a marijuana plant in at least a 3 gallon pot, you need to give it more of the chemical food for it to survive.... also some plants are just pigs.


----------



## evz355 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks for the response everyone.hey skunk the pot is a 6 gallon pot and i feed at every third watering at a little under half strength last feeding i did this and the tips of the leaves were showing nute burn. i am going to try and flush my soil and re feed with phd nutes and check what run off is and see if prob continues.hey framingman what should i look for in a good organic soil. i am really limited on my soil choice were i am would love to get some fox farms but cant get that here in oz.was thinking of making my own up using some organic soil perlite mushroom compost and some dolimite lime but how much of each should i use and is there anything i should add or remove from that mix?


----------



## evz355 (Sep 8, 2009)

just flushed my plants and checked run off and it was perfect 6.52. i am going to give them a feed now and check run off again but if i manage to get the same reading it should be sweet ph wise.


----------



## evz355 (Sep 10, 2009)

well looks like it was a ph problem the soil i am using drops the ph a fair bit so i just have to adjust to suit i suppose until i can put her in some new soil thanks all


----------

